# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Ed Noble Parkway Norman

## macfoucin

I seen that Office Max is shutting down soon.  Just another vacant space in ENP.  I hope UNP doesn't put ENP completely out of business.  Maybe once the Lindsey Steet I-35 construction is completed it will help the ENP traffic.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

It is not looking good over there.

If Bed Bath and Beyond moves then just B&N and Toys R Us keeping it anchored. 

It needs a face lift for sure.

----------


## Scott5114

What exactly caused this area to go downhill so quickly? It couldn't just be UNP being the trendy place to go, is it? I wonder if they're overcharging for rent or there's something else in the lease keeping people from signing on there.

----------


## Geographer

> What exactly caused this area to go downhill so quickly? It couldn't just be UNP being the trendy place to go, is it? I wonder if they're overcharging for rent or there's something else in the lease keeping people from signing on there.


Most big box strip retail, like ENP and eventually UNP, have a shelf-life.  ENP appears to be ending its run if there are no facade upgrades to the buildings and general site improvements. It's just really tired looking retail.  Introducing other uses to the site could be beneficial such as residential, office, or some type of central civic/public space.

In addition to general tired-ness of ENP, I expect UNP somewhat cannibalized this shopping center as well.

----------


## Soonerman

Didn't Boot Barn open over there? I believe it was Old Navy at one time.

----------


## Tritone

Is Boot Barn not the name of the business at the old "Shepler's" on Meridian in OKC, as well?

----------


## macfoucin

Looks like more bad news for ENP
https://commercialobserver.com/2016/...ial-servicing/

----------


## ereid

There are bigger issues with ENP than UNP. The owners aren't local and are at odds with each other.

----------


## HangryHippo

ENP is overdue for a restructuring of the spaces.

----------


## UrbanNorman

The business I feel the worst for is Misal. Great guy, great food, and independently owned. When he moved over there from Campus Corner many years ago, Ed Noble was hopping. It's a good thing he has a loyal customer base, although I can only imagine how much more business he would generate in another location. I hope he can find a decent way out.

----------


## macfoucin

http://www.reddirtreport.com/red-dir...oarded-windows

Curious how much opening up of Lindsey Street exit has improved business at ENP?

----------


## BG918

> The business I feel the worst for is Misal. Great guy, great food, and independently owned. When he moved over there from Campus Corner many years ago, Ed Noble was hopping. It's a good thing he has a loyal customer base, although I can only imagine how much more business he would generate in another location. I hope he can find a decent way out.


I would love to see Misal back at Campus Corner.  ENP never seemed like a good fit for them.

----------


## HangryHippo

> http://www.reddirtreport.com/red-dir...oarded-windows
> 
> Curious how much opening up of Lindsey Street exit has improved business at ENP?


A lot of what was there when the project began is now closed.  If you survived, I'm sure it's better now.  There's no reason the project should have taken as long as it did.  Now Norman needs to come up with some creative reuse options for this area.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

This is completely anecdotal but Interurban and Red Robin have look packed again since it opened.

----------


## Questor

The Lindsey Street and related closures really hurt everything both on Lindsey and Ed Noble.

That being said, ENP was having problems long before UNP was a thing... I think the only time I have been over there in years has been for an occasional stroll through Barnes and Noble.  Here are the reasons why I don't go over there and friends I know often say the same types of things:

The facilities are dated and kind of ugly... just a sea of faded colors and worn-out facilitiesThere isn't really a big draw over there at allEgress/ingress and parking configuration is just a total messTerrible lighting, landscaping, and other factors that make the place feel smarmy especially at nightThere doesn't appear to be anyone fighting to bring new businesses into this area... with Charleston's and BJ's over there it seems like the place could have a much more prominent restaurant draw than what it currently doesWeirdly disjointed layout... the former Borders Books and On the Border locations are great examples of this
Someone with deep pockets needs to come in and reconfigure the entire thing.

----------


## macfoucin

I saw on Facebook that Applebees at ENP has closed.  Not surprised.    Struggling area, struggling brand.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> I saw on Facebook that Applebees at ENP has closed.  Not surprised.    Struggling area, struggling brand.


Yep. Pretty much past BJ's over to Home Depot is the dead area. Once Bed Bath and Beyond moves I don't really see any reason to go over that way.

----------


## riflesforwatie

Not to beat a dead horse but this is a great, in-your-face example of what happens when you build disposable suburban junk. It is the natural result of urban sprawl. Hopefully we aren't doomed to repeat this in spots all around the metro.

----------


## jonny d

> Not to beat a dead horse but this is a great, in-your-face example of what happens when you build disposable suburban junk. It is the natural result of urban sprawl. Hopefully we aren't doomed to repeat this in spots all around the metro.


Or it is the result of Lindsey St. being mangled for almost 2 years. This all started happening around that same time.

----------


## riflesforwatie

> Or it is the result of Lindsey St. being mangled for almost 2 years. This all started happening around that same time.


Can't prove it but UNP is far more to blame for ENP's trouble than Lindsey St.

----------


## Geographer

> Can't prove it but UNP is far more to blame for ENP's trouble than Lindsey St.


It's an agglomeration of things:

- Lindsey Street construction
- UNP's rapid rise
- Poor design for ENP that does not easily lend itself to transformation of space
- Weird layout and street connectivity

----------


## BG918

One thing that helps connectivity is that you can now access ENP from Hwy 9.

----------


## Robert_M

Here is the sign on the door for the former Applebee's.  Sorry for the sun glare.

20170824_073220[1].jpg

----------


## Zuplar

Is the one in Mustang really the closest one?

I'm honestly surprised the one in Mustang hasn't closed or isn't on the verge. It seems busy on Sunday, but I drive by it everyday and lunch time and hardly ever anyone there. Same goes for IHOP.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Not to beat a dead horse but this is a great, in-your-face example of what happens when you build disposable suburban junk. It is the natural result of urban sprawl. Hopefully we aren't doomed to repeat this in spots all around the metro.


You nailed it.  Coupled with a nicer center coming along (UNP) and a construction mess (Lindsey St. interchange), it's pretty easy for a business to just up and move and leave the junk behind.

----------


## Robert_M

> Is the one in Mustang really the closest one?
> 
> I'm honestly surprised the one in Mustang hasn't closed or isn't on the verge. It seems busy on Sunday, but I drive by it everyday and lunch time and hardly ever anyone there. Same goes for IHOP.


Definitely the one in Moore would be much closer for Norman residents.  The only people I could see benefiting the Mustang location would be people who came in from Blanchard area.

----------


## Robert_M

Work is being done on the old Applebee's location.  I did not see any sign about what would be coming.

----------


## macfoucin

> Work is being done on the old Applebee's location.  I did not see any sign about what would be coming.


Not sure but found this http://newsok.com/commercial-real-es...rticle/5567971




> •Lucky Kitty Trust and its successors and-or assigns paid $925,000 to MDO Properties Inc. for a 5,300-square-foot retail property at 500 Ed Noble Parkway, Norman. Karleen Krywucki handled the transaction.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Not sure but found this http://newsok.com/commercial-real-es...rticle/5567971


A....cat store?

----------


## macfoucin

I reached out to Destination Norman since it wasn't listed on their site and the reply back was they believe the old Applebees is being converted into a Denny's.  Better than an empty building I suppose....

----------


## Robert_M

Went by this morning and saw the building permits in the windows as well as talking to someone onsite.  It will be a Denny's as macfoucin mentions.

Hopefully they will be better than the one that was on Main Street.

----------


## macfoucin

Denny's is now open.

----------


## u50254082

FINALLY  :Banana:

----------


## macfoucin

Toys R Us is closing in Norman.

----------


## Robert_M

There is a construction dumpster and some workers working on the old Chili's locaiton.  There was still a for lease sign up this morning as I went by but looks like something might be heading into that location.

----------


## mattjank

> There is a construction dumpster and some workers working on the old Chili's locaiton.  There was still a for lease sign up this morning as I went by but looks like something might be heading into that location.


Gaberino's is moving from its current location across from the library.

----------


## Roger S

> Gaberino's is moving from its current location across from the library.


Nice.... They have managed to do well in a very hidden spot.... Hope they can continue their success with a lot more visibility.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

I hope it doesn't hurt them. I really love Gaberinos and hope they continue to do well!

----------


## mattjank

Don't know where this might go, but this seems closest to Main and 36th NW, but has anything happened with the old Wrights? There is a roll away out front and one of the doors is covered by plywood. No signs up, and looks like the for lease signs may be down.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Don't know where this might go, but this seems closest to Main and 36th NW, but has anything happened with the old Wrights? There is a roll away out front and one of the doors is covered by plywood. No signs up, and looks like the for lease signs may be down.


Both of those spaces are being built to lease for offices.

----------


## ChargerAg

> Both of those spaces are being built to lease for offices.


Off topic as well but do you know who won the old hastings building auction?   Curious what will go in there.

----------


## mattjank

> Both of those spaces are being built to lease for offices.


Dang.  I was still holding out hope that might be revived as a Trader Joe's

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Off topic as well but do you know who won the old hastings building auction?   Curious what will go in there.


Not updated on county accessor so no clue. I know it sold for 2.3million.

----------


## pure

> Not updated on county accessor so no clue. I know it sold for 2.3million.


Saw an ad on Facebook the other day, it's going to be a Crunch Fitness. 

https://www.crunch.com/locations/norman

----------


## ChargerAg

> Saw an ad on Facebook the other day, it's going to be a Crunch Fitness. 
> 
> https://www.crunch.com/locations/norman


Bummer.   I was hoping for a grocery.

----------


## Robert_M

Pending lease approval and a permits etc. it looks like Ed Noble Parkway is changing up some of their spaces.

Bed Bath and Beyond appears to be moving into the old Office Max space that's about 5,000 square feet smaller.

Cost Plus World Market is suppose to occupy about 1/2 the space on the North end closest to Paul Mitchell in the former Michael's space.

Party City is suppose to occupy about 1/2 of the space where the former Toys R Us was located.

There is also suppose to be new pylon signs and possible facade refreshing (paint, awnings, etc).

----------


## baralheia

Cost Plus is big news! That will be the first one in the OKC Metro, if I'm not mistaken - and 2nd in Oklahoma.

----------


## Robert_M

I'm not familiar with them but I did look after you mention that and the only other one is indeed in Tulsa.  Square foot looks to be about 16,000 sf for sales floor and about 4,000 sf for office and receiving.  Not sure how this would compare to their other stores.

----------


## Soonerman

Great news if true, I always thought Norman would be a perfect location for a World Market.

----------


## macfoucin

Someone mentioned it in another thread but drove by today and a banner in front of the Shack said The Crawfish Pot was coming soon.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Someone mentioned it in another thread but drove by today and a banner in front of the Shack said The Crawfish Pot was coming soon.


I saw that the other day! Pretty exciting honestly. Hope it is a hit. Gaberinos seems to be doing well. and Sear took over it's old spot.

----------


## jonny d

https://www.facebook.com/normandevelopment/posts/1083378741864765?__xts__[0]=68.ARBlJfsFxoESI3RSNlzrwggXn4Pl7NzdSeXkX2ZuJIWLsn  ZG4NCzCeM9Iy4yZ7PUeXwjZGUujiP_ZV6bZAo7KXXv-tS9eN_sR3mLqLAgTIQ4LHQ29JYlp7xAzLjvNfDJueg8Kb76VHi  K4CAuy3Hr032wtbvRFH8dRFS392iN49t6L8nF4dZxdbt6QNmtU  Gx2UkxsaSmYb4Q0TQRpt0RfjqTGgoXlzqNxo18JJtQLa1hXXM1  J2RY7gbikmKN4Q-02k-UIJu2ZyikvHS57rSXWo_kMgVuDaMlP7HIP15IjYRhGkOcdK5v_  LLMCRilASoNH5x1gPy91ufj4E_Xg8ClFAhbF1w&__tn__=-R

Based off this Facebook post by Norman development, Cost Plus World Market is close to leasing in Parkway Plaza.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

This development is being put up for auction: 

https://www.normantranscript.com/new...44a42ddaf.html

----------


## Jeepnokc

> This development is being put up for auction: 
> 
> https://www.normantranscript.com/new...44a42ddaf.html


Wow....20% transaction fee.  Hefty addition to the sales price.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

^^^^ glad you pointed that out. I missed that somehow. Not to mention this development will need some more serious improvements to bring it up to par with other recent developments in Norman as well competing with the urban areas like DT Norman becoming major players again.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

https://journalrecord.com/2019/04/12...orman-in-fall/

----------


## Soonerman

Awesome news on World Market, Another store I would like to see would be Five Below. That would be cool add to Norman if they do.

----------


## Questor

I can't read the article due to the paywall... is there any updated information on its open date?

----------


## Robert_M

Work has begun on the Bed Bath and Beyond, Cost Plus World Market, and the Party City.  Front facades have been removed and the interiors are also getting worked on.

I have heard rough dates for Party City of around the middle of August and Bed Bath and Beyond around the middle of October.  No dates yet for Cost Plus.

----------


## Soonerman

https://www.normantranscript.com/new...BhnITAw4hZ0kEs

----------


## Robert_M

It looks like a Chelino's will be going into the old Burger King building.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> It looks like a Chelino's will be going into the old Burger King building.


Do you know if that will be a second location or are they closing the one on Alameda?

----------


## Robert_M

I am not certain. I just noticed the sign up in the window.

----------


## _Cramer_

Armando and his team will be closing the old location on Alameda when they move.

----------

